# Proper maintanence for feeder tank



## jeffskio (Nov 3, 2003)

i have a 10 gallon tank with 13 feeders in there some some gravel and a bubbler filter thing. should i feed them and how often or just let them go. should i be concered about water quality at all? Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

If you want to keep them alive (before you feed them to P-fish) it is advised to feed them. and to test at the water


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

what type of feeders? you always want your food to be in good health.....I would feed your feeders sparingly because they produce enough crap as it is and there always over crowded


----------



## jeffskio (Nov 3, 2003)

just goldfish


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I feed mine once a day with flake food.


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

i would feed them color enhancing pellets, especially a fat meal of them before you feed them to your P's


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

But do you guys bother with keeping their water quality that good?


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

I do...why bother to buy them if they get sick...I wouldn't ffed sick fish to my other fish......wouldn't make much sense...also in a gold tank no need for a heater.


----------



## roller03hockey10 (Oct 23, 2003)

for my feeder tank i have a heater just so the temp matches perfectly so they dont die of shock right away, dont know if it really works o well. but i check the ph in the tank , i would say def feed them. my lizard i have to gutload crickets before i feed them to her, so with my p;s i belive the same, what i feed them, will inturn be feed to my p's so feed them good.


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

I really feed anything to my feeders when I do get them unless I pick up a sh*t load (i.e., 200 plus). I have found the best way to keep them alive and reduce the number of deaths (assuming you get more than a few doz) is to put them into a large floating guppy breeding tank and place the trap in front of a powerhead (yes, I do this inside my feeder tank). I personally don't test my water conditions as long as it's clear and doesn't smell, but your choice here.


----------



## evermore (Oct 7, 2003)

i feel the best way to keep a feeder tank is to first look at the fish your are buying. if you see a lot of dead ones just wait. i have seem to have better luck going to a local bait shop than going to petsmart or petco.(it seems fish are sickly there)people say that feeding them minnows is bad but i seem to not ever have a problem.(5years of doing it) second i think good filtration is important. i use a whisper 40 with a powerhead rated 108 gph connected to a ugf on a 15g. which usaully can fit about 60 to 100 feeder in there at a time with only doing weekly water changes. i feed them about 2 or 3 times a week real good(varied diet). No heater i keep my house warm enough (72d)to not have problem with shock.last i might medicate the the tank if i feel that i got some sickly fish wardley ickaway.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2003)

evermore said:


> ipeople say that feeding them minnows is bad but i seem to not ever have a problem.(5years of doing it) second i think good filtration is important. i use a whisper 40 with a powerhead rated 108 gph connected to a ugf on a 15g. which usaully can fit about 60 to 100 feeder in there at a time with only doing weekly water changes. i feed them about 2 or 3 times a week real good(varied diet).


 I think you're right.

I always assumed the bait minnows came from the same fish farms that the feeder goldfish come from, and don't pose any greater risk of being unhealthy and/or transferring disease than goldfish.

One thing I learned from keeping frogs and other reptiles is that the health of your pets is closely related to the health of your feeders. Keeping the feeders for few days to "gut-load" them with nutrious food is an excellent idea.


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

just treat your feeders like the other fish you may have. feed them, keep their tanks clean. this should keep them healthy for your piranha(s)


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

For your feeders tank just put a regular filter and a heater to keep your feeders healthy before you feed them to your P's. Also keep your tank clean.


----------

